# Water bottle



## Lilac3 (Mar 24, 2019)

I don’t suppose anyone has found a water bottle that doesn’t leak? I’ve tried the usual ones from pets at home.

Thank you


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Very, very few, if any water bottles do not drip. I've yet to find one.


----------



## Chrstphr315 (May 2, 2019)

Until the perfect water bottle is found here are two techniques I use to prevent the bedding from being soaked. 
1.) You could get an appropriate sized cork flat to put underneath the water bottle, and instead of soaking the bedding it gets absorbed by the platform instead. You may have to replace it once it becomes too soiled or switch it out to allow it to dry out. 
2.) I like to use bowls and keep them on a sturdy platform where they are able to still access it, but Not On The Bedding. It should be shallow enough for the water to be just up their ankles. They won’t bathe themselves in it not only because it’s too cold but also they don’t prefer to wet their coat. Just know that the water should be changed everyday since they still tend to find a way to get bedding in it, and also bacteria cultures in still standing water.

Depending on the temperament of the hamster the former maybe better suited for a hyper hamster than the latter suggestion; lest they mischievously turn over their cage.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

having bred and shown cavies for 26 years the trick i found is to put them on an angle , this helps allot unless you have someone who likes to play with the ball in the end and make everything soaking wet


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

You can get ones with a valve that don't leak.
They work by the animal pushing on the metal stick to allow water to flow. Not all animals will learn how to use them though. Its what I use for my chinchillas.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Deleted duplicate post


----------



## DekuChilla (May 13, 2019)

I use the Kaytee water bottles. For the large one I fill it up about 3/4 of the way and it hardly ever drips, just the first few initial drips till the vacuum forms. For the smaller ones I leave about half an inch of no water and again, just the first few initial drips till the vacuum forms. They've worked great for me!


----------

